# Construcción de robot explorador



## narnau (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola!
Soy un estudiante de bachillerato y junto a un compañero estamos haciendo un trabajo sobre la construcción de un robot. Nuestra idea es hacer un robot explorador. Hemos estado discutiendo entre los dos y hemos llegado a la conclusión que el robot ha de tener:

- Dos modos de funcionamiento ( autónomo y comandado)
- Una cámara que se pueda visualizar des de el PC
- Sensores para que esquive objetos en el modo autónomo
- Una pinza para que pueda recoger objetos de tamaño reducido
- 6 apéndices flexibles como modo de locomoción (al estilo de este vídeo)

Hemos estado leyendo diversos artículos sobre gente que ha hecho robots parecidos a nuestro proyecto.
Uno de los muchos que hemos estado leyendo a sido el robot CSP20. Por lo que hemos estado viendo, las características de este son parecidas a las del que queremos construir (respecto a los dos modos de funcionamiento y los sensores para esquivar objetos).

Aquí empiezan las dudas:

-En el artículo del robot CSP20 solo explica lo referente al hardware, respecto a la parte de programación ¿Que medios necesitaríamos?
-En relación a la cámara hemos estado leyendo un post en otro foro donde un usuario relata la creación de su robot “Bicho”, al igual que él, hemos pensado de montar la cámara independientemente del resto del robot y la comunicación de esta con el PC sea vía RF. ¿Que nos aconsejáis?
-Como podéis ver en el anterior vídeo, queremos para nuestro robot un sistema de locomoción “especial” para que se adapte a cualquier superficie. Para esto necesitamos 6 servos/motores (no sabemos cuando se utiliza cada uno en estos casos). ¿Es complicado añadir este sistema de locomoción a la placa del robot CSP20? ¿Nos repercutiría en alguna cosa?
-Respecto al tema de la pinza estamos realmente perdidos. Hemos buscado y hemos encontrado una que se adaptaría bastante a lo que teníamos en mente ( http://www.superrobotica.com/S300135.htm ). Eso sí, no sabemos como adaptarla a nuestra variación del robot CSP20.


Aver si alguen nos puediera ayudar...
Muchas gracias!


----------



## elricki05 (Jul 8, 2008)

Este es un proyecto muy bueno y ambicioso , requiere bastante trabajo pues la descripcion que proporcionan lleva bastante tiempo para dedicarle, el costo con las caracteristicas que mencionan es tambien importante, no es cualquier cosa la que van a realizar chavalos.. pero en esta vida todo se puede. Con lo del soft para su robot pueden empezar viendo el ya conocido por todos PIC16F84 existe bastante información en la red de este microcontrolador, facil de programar, programador gratis todo esta en la red. Analizen bien su proyecto y si cuentan con un buen apoyo $$ adelante y cualquier cosa estamos pendientes.


----------



## jordies (May 9, 2010)

Me gustaría saber si finalmente lograste construirlo, porque me gustaría hacer uno igual.


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

> Me gustaría saber si finalmente lograste construirlo, porque me gustaría hacer uno igual.


Hola Jordies...

Dudo mucho que lo haya construido.....

mira esta parte de elricki05



> Analizen bien su proyecto y si cuentan con un buen apoyo $$ adelante y cualquier cosa estamos pendientes.



Es muy costoso aunque ya no tanto pero si te sugiero que cuentes con presupuesto...y paciencia...

si te animas hay mucha información aquí en el foro para que lo logres...

por poner un ejemplo:

ya hay cámaras IP inhalambricas giratorias... pero andan sobre de los UDS$300.00 aprox.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrC_8Re9e7c

Saludos...


----------

